# Die Filter-Frage an alle



## twmemphis (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo alle beisammen,

Wie filtert Ihr Eure Schwimmteiche? Ich versuche, mein System zu verbessern.

Ich habe einen Schwimmteich mit 6,5 x 3,5m bei 1,60m Tiefe. Dieser "läuft über" in einen baulich getrenntes  Pflanzbecken von 8 x 3,5m, welches mit Kies und natürlich Pflanzen gefüllt ist. Von Wasseroberfläche bis zum Kies habe ich etwa 20cm Wassertiefe und der Kies selbst ist etwa 60cm hoch eingefüllt.

Mein "Filter" ist also quasi der Kies mit den Pflanzen. Im Kies sitzt eine Oase Pumpe, die 10000l/h unter dem Kies absaugt und zum Schwimm-Bereich zurück pumpt.

Das funktioniert so weit auch ganz gut, aber ich habe trotzdem immer wieder Fadenalgen-Bewuchs an den Wänden und am Boden des Schwimmbereichs.

Gerade habe ich einen Foreneintrag von moachbaer gefunden, der davon berichtete, daß er eine 12000l Pumpe und eine "Oase Screenmatic" drin hat. Als seine Pumpe für 2 Wochen nicht ging, bildeten sich Fadenalgen.
Da dachte ich "Hallo? Heißt das er hat sonst nie Fadenalgen? Liegt das vielleicht an der Screenmatic?" und ich wurde doch sehr neugierig.

Pumpt Ihr das Wasser bei Euch nicht durch Kies, sondern nur durch einen Filter oder ist es bei Euch kombiniert (unter dem Kies absaugen, durch eine Screenmatic und dann in den Schwimmbereich) ? Ich überlege nämlich jetzt schon, zusätzlich noch so einen Filter einzubauen. Schaden kann die Doppel-Filterung doch bestimmt nicht, aber macht sie Sinn???
Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## martin karstens (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Filter-Frage an alle*

Hallo Torsten!
Mein Schwimmteich wird nach N.G. Prinzip ,also mit Filtergraben und Bodenabsaugung gefiltert. Der teich ist nun 1 Jahr alt und Algen (fast nur Fadenalgen habe ich nur im Filtergaben!


----------



## twmemphis (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Filter-Frage an alle*



martin karstens schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten!
> Mein Schwimmteich wird nach N.G. Prinzip ,also mit Filtergraben und Bodenabsaugung gefiltert. Der teich ist nun 1 Jahr alt und Algen (fast nur Fadenalgen habe ich nur im Filtergaben!


Klingt ja nicht viel anders als bei mir, wobei der Kies bei mir den Filtergraben ersetzt und wenn ich unter dem Kies absauge ist das Ergebnis wohl ähnlich.
Ich habe super-klares Wasser, aber die Fadenalgen nerven halt im Schwimmbecken. Der Pool liegt in der vollen Sonne, das Filterbecken liegt fast den ganzen Tag im Schatten. Ob es damit was zu tun hat?
Oder ich muss halt noch einen Filter mit eingebautem "UVC Vorkärer" von Oase dazwischen schalten, wenn das denn Sinn macht.
Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## günter-w (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Filter-Frage an alle*

Hallo Thorsten, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe ist dein Wasser klar nur an den Folienwänden gibt es die Algen. Da wird sich auch nicht viel ändern da du ja im Naturwasser schwimmen willst. Auch wenn du den Belag oder in deinem Fall die Fadenalgen entfernst in einer Woche besiedeln neue die Folie. Mit der Zeit wird sich die Algenart ändern aber der Belag bleibt bzw. stirb ab und kommt neu das ist ein natürlicher Kreislauf. den du nur mit Chemie unterbrechen kannst wie in einem Pool mit den Tabletten.


----------



## twmemphis (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Filter-Frage an alle*

Hi!

Ich habe mein Algenproblem so weit gelöst, daß ich mir einen Motorscrubber geholt habe, mit dem ich nun ein mal die Woche die Wände/Boden reinige.
Aber da jetzt gerade meine Solarheizung mittels Vakuum Röhren aufgestellt wurde, wofür ich sowieso die Pumpenschläuche ans Licht bringen musste, kommt jetzt noch eine Velda I-Tronic dazwischen. Die produziert dann Kupferionen, die in geringer Konzentration die Algen vernichten.
Es ist immer wieder witzig, die Kommunikation über die I-Tronic in Foren zu lesen.  Einige wenige Besitzer der I-Tronic schreiben "Habe das Ding seit 4 Jahren, keine Algen mehr". Ein Koi-Teich Besitzer will sie ausbauen, weil es die Fische verschreckt. Und dann gibt es viele viele Einträge, wo sich über die Schädlichkeit ausdiskutiert wird... Fakt ist: Ja, Kupfer ist ab einer gewissen Menge schädlich für Fische, ab einer höheren Grenze auch für Pflanzen, aber bis zu einer gewissen geringen Grenze macht es nichts außer die Algen zu killen. Fische habe ich eh keine.
Auch klar ist, daß die Leute, die algenfreie Teiche haben und auch sonst keine Probleme und Fragen haben, für gewöhnlich nicht in Foren diskutieren.
D.h. wenn nur ein oder zwei Leute schreiben "I-Tronic seit Jahren drin, keine Algen mehr, alles prima", dann genügt mir das, es mal zu probieren. So teuer ist das Ding nicht.
Nächste Woche isses drin, dann berichte ich mal einige Tage später.
Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## martin karstens (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Filter-Frage an alle*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt!!!
Als gewisses Problem bei Dir sehe ich das Du keine Bodenabsaugung hast.


----------

